# Red top lwanda acting strange



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi all, thanks in advance for your help. I have a 110 gallon setup with mbuna and peacock that have been doing really well for over a year.

I have in the tank 5 yellow labs 2 m 3 f. Who have been spitting out fry like crazy.
I have 6 rusties 2m 4f same spitting out fry
I have 6 yellow tail acei
And I have 6 lwanda, 1m 4f and 1 not sure yet.. on 4th set of fry.

In the last week the male lwanda is less aggressive and stopped eating. He is not hiding or anything.
I checked the water, 8ph, 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite and 40 nitrates. I have changed the water 3 times (50%) and nothing has changed in the tank..

Suggestions?
Mike


----------



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

By the way I have been feeding them omega one veggie and sometimes a little omega one cichlids pelkets


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Every time you change 50% of the water, your nitrates should decrease by 50%. Check the filters and substrate to see if some debris is trapped somewhere.

What happens if you remove the unknown Lwanda? Or put your known male in a quarantine tank?


----------



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks DJ - as usual great questions..
Yes changing the water has shown the reduction in nitrates I would expect.. It was down to around 10 (as best i can tell from the test kit)

I dont have a quarantine tank, I only have the one large tank and a small tank with a ton of fry in it.. - and have been trying to figure out what to do.. 
I could put the male into a large breeder box I have, but concerned if he stays in the larger tank he gets everyone else sick

I could "create" a quarantine tank out of a large bucket, a sponge filter and heater.. - but not sure what to do then - do i treat it? or just let the fish calm down a little.. and would that really work

If I had to guess - the other 3 fish are all aggressively mating - and i guess it's stressing out this male

Thanks in advance
mike


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Two males are expected to be a problem in the same tank. If that is all it is, you can tell by separating them.

I use 5G bucket as hospital on occasion. See if the one who is not eating...starts eating after 3 days or so.

And if both are fine when separate then you know you have to rehome one.


----------



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks
So I moved the male to a large breeder box i have hanging in the tank. I don't think it's a 2 male thing because this one was all colored up and nice, and the second one still looks like a female just a little darker.

I have 4 types of fish and one dominant male in each. 
group. If I had to guess the other dominant males are being pretty aggressive.

Is there something I should look for to see if he isn't sick

I will see if this works separating him out. I was just worried if he is sick it will still spread to the rest of the tank.

The breeder box I have is 12" x 3" x 4".. with its own air supply so I think it will be ok.

Thanks again 
Mike


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You want to see him start color up and start eating again. IDK how comfortable an adult Lwanda is going to be in a breeder box. Still sounds like a 2-male thing to me. The other may start to color up now with the original dominant male out of the way.

If he was sick, he would have or will develop other symptoms...spots...white thready feces...something.


----------



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks a lot
By the way DJ this tank is the one you helped with advice along time ago around number of species and nitrates etc.. and up to now your advice has been spot on.. very happy and active tank

How long do I wait for him to color up before I try something different?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Glad things have been working. Eating wait 3 days. Assuming he eats after 3 days then wait a month to expect to see him color up again.


----------



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

ok and lets just suppose he has white thready feces.. 
yesterday - he had a very small amount of white feces... 
is there already someone who has written up a "how to" on dealing with this - or do you have some quick instructions - 
Or - is it too late 

Mike


----------



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

Just one more thing, the fish is still pretty alert, it goes for the food to eat and spits it out. I normally fed it vegetarian pellets, I have now tried crushed peas and flaked food also.. wondering if I just still wait it out 
This is day 2 isolated..


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If he has both food colored and clear feces you are fine.

If you have been feeding him (or even offering food)...then you have not started your 3-day fast.

I'm not sure the breeder box will allow him to relax enough to color up. You also can't observe his swimming.

If you conclude he has bloat, get some metronidazole overnight delivery. But don't treat as a preventive.
viewtopic.php?t=46140#p272716


----------



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

Alright! So I fasted for 3 days.. looks much better, colored up and ate the regular food I always fed him. Do I wait or reintroduce him into the tank? 
Mike


----------



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

Actually the fish fasted , I ate great


----------



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

Here is a pic, w fish in big breeder box in main tank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would re-home.


----------



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

Here are the final results.. let him loose, he is eating and chasing the ladies. I assume that is good news. Thanks for all your help


----------



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

Just saw your note, it's the only home I have. If things go south again I will find someone to take him in..
Thanks


----------

